

Rage demo video from E3 (id software) - Maro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAw9MrIW7JM

======
Maro
They have _RC Car Bombs_! Somebody at id software likes Tremors...

------
Rhapso
Honestly, this feels like Fallout with cars.

